# ليه لازم المرأة تغطي رأسها في الصلاة



## yousef5 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام*

*وانا بقرأ رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس لفت انتباهي عدة نقاط عنالمرأه ياريت تفسروها *

*اولهم موضوع الحجاب في الصلاه ليه وايه اللي هيضر لو انها صلت من غير ما تغطي راسها *

*#####################*
*سؤال واحد فقط في الموضوع *
*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


*ده بس اللي لفت انتباهي في الرساله لكن الباقي طبع جميل جدا *

*تحياتي لكم*


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*

*هل حضرتك متأكد انك قريت الرسالة ... الرسالة دي فيها مواضيع كثيييرة جدا مهمة اشمعنى الحاجات دي والي على المرأة بس هي الي شغلتك .
* كلامك كله حاجات قديمة، وهتلاقي الروابط اتحطت ليك لكن انا هاعلق تعليقات بسيطة :


> *اولهم موضوع الحجاب في الصلاه ليه وايه اللي هيضر لو انها صلت من غير ما تغطي راسها *


الامر هنا هو احتشام وتكرس للرب وعلامة من القداسة والخشوع .
وهذا الامر ليس حجابا نهائيا لانه لا يكون كالحجاب في الاسلام ، وهو نابع من منبع آخر غير احتقار جسد المرأة وحسبانها عورة بل هو رمز للتكريس والقداسة والخشوع .


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*



yousef5 قال:


> *ـ **وانا بقرأ*
> 
> *ـ لفت انتباهي عدة نقاط عن المرأه .... *
> 
> ...


 

*أخي يوسف *

*- جيد أن تقرأ الكتاب لذلك ستعرف الحقيقة بنفسك دون تزيين أو تزييف *

*- وإذا لفت إنتباهك أفكار في الكتاب فلا تترك تفكيرك يُسقط ما فيه على كلام الله *

*- ما تغطي المرأة به شعرها ليس بمفهوم الناس ( حجاب ) *

*هنا لنرى ماذا يقول الكتاب *
كورنثوس الأولى : 11
4 كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ *يَشِينُ* رَأْسَهُ.
5 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً *فَتَشِينُ* رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ. 
6 إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. 
وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ *فَلْتَتَغَطَّ*. 
7 فَإِنَّ *الرَّجُلَ* لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ 
لِكَوْنِهِ *صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ*. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ *مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ*. 
15 وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ *تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا* ...
​*إذاً في الصلاة تغطي المرأة شعرها ( مجدها ) ... ليتمجد الله بها وفيها *

*فغطاء الرأس إحترامًا وتقديرًا لمجد الله ... وليس خوفًا منها *


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*

*مفيش محرمات ومحللات فى المسيحية
لو معملتش اللى قولت عليه ياويلك
ولو عملت تبقى صاحبى وكفاءة
بولس الرسول اعطى النساء وصية وقال ان شعر المراة تاجها ومجدها
ولكن حين الوقوف امام الملك السمائى تخلع تاج مجدها بتغطية شعرها

*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*



شمس الحق قال:


> *بولس الرسول اعطى النساء وصية وقال ان شعر المراة تاجها ومجدها*


 

*معلش أخي / شمس الحق *

*لقد إختلط عليك الأمر في كلمة تاج والمرأة وشعرها وبعلها ومجد لها *

*ففي أمثال يتكلم عن مركز وكرامة المرأة بالنسبة للرجل *
أمثالٌ 12 : 4 
*اَلْمَرْأَةُ* الْفَاضِلَةُ *تَاجٌ* *لِبَعْلِهَا* أَمَّا الْمُخْزِيَةُ فَكَنَخْرٍ فِي عِظَامِهِ.
​*أما في كورنثوس يتكلم عن أن ُترخي المرأة شعرها ... هو مجد لها *

*وليس شعرها مجدها *
كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 15 
وَأَمَّا *الْمَرْأَةُ* إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي *شَعْرَهَا* فَهُوَ *مَجْدٌ لَهَا* لأَنَّ الشَّعْرَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَهَا عِوَضَ بُرْقُعٍ. 

​*إن نصوص الكتاب رائعة عندما ... عندما ُندقق فيها *


----------



## أَمَة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع

ليوافق المضمون
ولسهولة البحث مستقبلا​


----------



## joker46 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*



fredyyy قال:


> *أخي يوسف *
> 
> *- جيد أن تقرأ الكتاب لذلك ستعرف الحقيقة بنفسك دون تزيين أو تزييف *
> 
> ...


 

*فغطاء الرأس إحترامًا وتقديرًا لمجد الله ... وليس خوفًا منها *
*اخونا فريدي ممكن توضح النقطه دي,كيف غطاء الراس يكون احتراما وتقديرا لمجد الله.شكرا لك والرب يباركك*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اسئله عن المرءاه في المسيحيه*




joker46 قال:


> *فغطاء الرأس إحترامًا وتقديرًا لمجد الله ... وليس خوفًا منها *
> *اخونا فريدي ممكن توضح النقطه دي,كيف غطاء الراس يكون احتراما وتقديرا لمجد الله.شكرا لك والرب يباركك*



15 وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا ...

هل يليق الوقوف في مجد أمام ملك المجد؟​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

..........................................


بالنسبه للمراه فشعرها هو تاجها ورمز كرامتها 

وبما انها لا تستطيع ان تحلق شعرها اثناء وقوفها للصلاه 

فهى تغطى شعرها اى تغطى كرامتها ومجدها لتنسحق امام الله


----------



## Twin (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

أخ يوسف 
*مش غريبة أنك سائل ثلاثة أسئلة عن المرأة فقط *

*تفسير الايه التي تقول: لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس* 
*ادام وحوا* 

*مش فاهم ما هو المغزي من كثرة الأسئلة المتعلقة بالمرأة ..... شكلك داخل علي جواز *


*يغلق الموضوع لتكراره ..... الرجاء أستخدام عملية البحث أو الأطلاع ع الفهرست *

*وممكن تراجع هذا الموضوع* *مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*​


----------

